# Any Touareg owners here anticipating an upgrade?



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

As a Touareg owner myself (since Oct 04, V6) I was wondering if any fellow VWVortex'ers are here trolling for news in anticipation of a potential upgrade.
(VW Vortex is Fortitude's sister site dealing with VW's).

Uri


----------



## randemar (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Any Touareg owners here anticipating an upgrade? (Uriah)*

i'm interested in trading for the v10 tdi should it come back next spring (i tow a 7,000 lb. travel trailer). if not i'm seriously considering the q7.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Any Touareg owners here anticipating an upgrade? (Uriah)*

It would seem to make sense. Longer wheelbase, and shares the 4.2 and upcoming 3.6, though without the hardcore locking diff hardware of the Touareg and Cayenne. Hopefully for VW, the Q7 will steal more SUV sales from Merc and Bimmer.


----------

